# snake names?



## mr_rotor (Aug 8, 2007)

hey i was thinking what every one calls there snakes . post what your snakes names are .. or any reptile ? mines going to be savanna ..  guess why?


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

dont call it monty!!! everyone calls their snake monty...
savanna's a mad name
WHY???


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

99% of my snakes names are too rude for this site (I have a dirty dirty mind)

But the newest one is called JUNGLEKELLY


----------



## cuddlykylie (Aug 8, 2007)

i call mine after mortal combat characters, but my bhp i named after 2 of my samoan friends at work so i will never forget them when i leave, talini name comes from TALA AND TINI


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> 99% of my snakes names are too rude for this site (I have a dirty dirty mind)
> 
> But the newest one is called JUNGLEKELLY




YAY for JUNGLEKELLY 

Trousa's mind is in the gutterrrr :shock:


----------



## oscar_the_grouch (Aug 8, 2007)

My water python is Oscar, and as I found out today he can be a bit of a grouch.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> YAY for JUNGLEKELLY
> 
> Trousa's mind is in the gutterrrr :shock:


 


All of me lives in the gutter:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmmm lets see if i can remember everyone.

Zenn & Zali - bredli pair
Taj & Isis - Kuranda jungle pair
Arthur, Sway, Karma, Mr Jiggy, Starvin Marvin - Coastals
Kalea - intergrade
Dynamite - darwin
Hydro - water python
Jambi - woma
Opiate - MD
Dodge & Squidgy - beardies


----------



## Australis (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one called "Young&Dumb" Its a Blonde Mac


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Australis said:


> I have one called "Young&Dumb" Its a Blonde Mac



He named it after me


----------



## bitey (Aug 8, 2007)

i called mine bitey and squeeze and my next is gunna be crush then after that swallow and ive named my dragon puff


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 8, 2007)

My MD is called Ouzo ...... I had a dream I owned a snake its name was Ouzo so of course when I got mine he had to be called Ouzo...


----------



## BT (Aug 8, 2007)

all our names start with a m


----------



## Storm91 (Aug 8, 2007)

i named my jungel snake rochelle after a angel lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 8, 2007)

Bredli pair - Humphrey and Scarlett
Stimmi pair - Karl and Isabelle
MD - Ella (end of the year im getting a male from a friend and he is called Rover)


----------



## cuddlykylie (Aug 8, 2007)

my next is going to be called dexter


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 8, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> My MD is called Ouzo ...... I had a dream I owned a snake its name was Ouzo so of course when I got mine he had to be called Ouzo...



is that ouzo as in the alcohole ouzo? my cousins staffy is named ouzo funny story why .. haha 

well i like my mazdas .. thats why im goin to name it savanna some funny names tho


----------



## Australis (Aug 8, 2007)

I also have a dog ulgy Coastal called "Troll", which might be why he doesnt show me love or fetch my tooth brush


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I will buy a new coastal and call it CoastalKelly so I can go in direct competition with Trouser... The game is Orrrrrn!


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I think I will buy a new coastal and call it CoastalKelly so I can go in direct competition with Trouser... The game is Orrrrrn!




Nono get a Water....Coastals are ugly (IMO of course)




Australis said:


> I also have a dog ulgy Coastal called "Troll", which might be why he doesnt show me love or fetch my tooth brush



& is there any Coastal that _isn't_ dog ugly?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2007)

*mercedes - stimsons python and my pride and joy*

_*when i get her a male his name will be either jagur or anouth luxury car*_


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

I meant a Coastal Taipan Kelly


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2007)

childrens python called slinky and a jungle python called nelson.....no reason to there names but they seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a Diamond named Erwin yes after Steve but it also means Honour & Respect
2 x maccies Sassi & Chokko
2 x Jungles George & Nala..... goerge is obvious but Nala is out of the lion king and means Gift in Swahili....
I have bought 2 more maccies of Steve (ponybug) and they are aleady named Maji (male) means hungry - typical maccie and Mirrhi which means little girl....

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## timmyboy (Aug 8, 2007)

I liked the name Meth. Then I'll get a female and call it Krystal. So Krystal and Meth.... you know .... okay i'll spell it out, crystal-meth


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

mr_rotor said:


> well i like my mazdas .. thats why im goin to name it savanna some funny names tho



There is another guy on here with a Md called Savanna after rotors!!

Don't call it something like fluffy


----------



## firefly_ (Aug 8, 2007)

Irwin-Male Woma
still trying to name-Female Woma
LG(little girl)bearded dragon
Jazz -Coastal Carpet Python
Puff-male bearded dragon
Dally-Crested Gecko
Gypsy-Crested
Babalu-Blood Python
Mellie-Amazon Tree Boa
Firefly-ATB
and a couple other un-named one's.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Aug 8, 2007)

firefly_ said:


> Mellie-Amazon Tree Boa


 

Oooooooooh Firefly you have named you Tree Boa after me..... 
All my closest friends call me Mellie and thats how its spelt too....

hehe.... cool names everyone!!!
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## kandi (Aug 8, 2007)

*magic*

magic is my children's, my son came running out and said i want 2 c the magic python, my stimmie is rainbow i held him and the sun threw a rainbow sheen over his scales. my blonde is precious because she is the only girl and soon to be bo will be bo because of obvious reasons. and that is it for now. cheers debbie


----------



## firefly_ (Aug 8, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Oooooooooh Firefly you have named you Tree Boa after me.....
> All my closest friends call me Mellie and thats how its spelt too....
> 
> hehe.... cool names everyone!!!
> ...



Its a great name!!  I named him Mellie because we bought him in a town called Melbourne here in FL (the states)


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm naming mine after diseases. My spotted is called Scurvy, my hatchy bredli will be called Typhus... Then there's plenty f pretty names. Ebola, Tetanus, Anthrax, Dystrophy...


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

pleasant....lol
i give my females nice names like aroha and kanoa, one means love and the other means the free one


----------



## m.punja (Aug 8, 2007)

Tiger Pair -- Charlie and Chappy
RBBS pair -- Red and Ruby (he will be Big Red once he's big enough )
Children pair -- Arthur and Martha
Adder pair -- Cosi and Karma
Croc -- Happy
WA black Tiger pair -- Striker and Fluffy
The rest are currently unnamed :lol:

House mates two male DP's are named Chopper and Nevelle,


----------



## 1Wildlifewarrior (Aug 8, 2007)

Our Coastal carpets are named

PINK (a female) & BLUE(a male of course) ( thats what you get for letting a 4 year old name them!!!)

and our bearded dragons are

FIDDLE & FRIZZLE another naming adventure of our 4 year old!!!!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 8, 2007)

Diego
Dora
Leonardo
Ming lee - some of the coastal carpets the kids have named.
Big Mac
Loopy
Angelas
Medusa - Spotteds the kids have named.
Conan - Bhp,I named this one.
Marion&Howard - (Cunningham Skinks),my fault.
Little Takka
Sweetness
Steve- Central Beardies, Kids again !
there's a heap of other names the kids have come up with. I find it funny as I don't usually name my reps but all the names the kids have given them have stuck and I regularely find myself using these names when talking about them or when I am giving someone the tour of or collection.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I think I will buy a new coastal and call it CoastalKelly so I can go in direct competition with Trouser... The game is Orrrrrn!


 

hahahhahaha




playa


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Trousa is a fan of the large empty spaces!! 
EDIT: Thought of more: Giardia, Bejel, Espundia, Dengue, Carbuncle, Chancroid, Crimean, Diptheria, Beriberi, Endothrix


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stimson Python: Ziggy

MD: Zorro


----------



## GraftonChic (Aug 8, 2007)

weve got 
Smurf
Punk
Woody
Nippa
Ziggy
Thelma
Percy 
Gabby
Burt
Oscar
Chomp
Gobbledock


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 12, 2007)

My male Stimson is named Eddie, after Meatloaf's charecter in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. My next snakes (a pair of Diamonds) will be Magenta and RiffRaff, and i want a female Stimson, to be named Columbia. Then i just have to get more snakes so i have the RH set


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 12, 2007)

haha some good names .. some are funny


----------



## natrix (Aug 13, 2007)

My bredli's name is ' Redman' .


----------



## python_princess (Aug 13, 2007)

Our Childreni's name is PIKELET, hey the kids choose the name not me, We wanted to call it trouser but didn't think that would sound good for the kids show and tell at school.


----------



## Forensick (Aug 13, 2007)

Rei Iyanami = coastal
Rheagar = male beardie
Daenerys = female beardie
Balerion = Male beardie
Vyraxis = probably Female Beardie
April O'neal = Long necked Turtle


----------



## Frailty (Aug 13, 2007)

has anyone guessed it yet??


----------



## scorps (Aug 13, 2007)

my snakes have random names lol meh wouldnt be bnothered listing lol


----------



## Outbackexotics (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine are

Homer
Wonder Girl
Nikki


----------



## Armand (Aug 13, 2007)

mine diamonds name is monty and chilldren's is steve.. i like naming my reptile after popular names like steve irwin (couldnt do that with the others though)


----------



## sezza (Aug 13, 2007)

Nameless said:


> My male Stimson is named Eddie, after Meatloaf's charecter in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. My next snakes (a pair of Diamonds) will be Magenta and RiffRaff, and i want a female Stimson, to be named Columbia. Then i just have to get more snakes so i have the RH set


 
Nameless... You are an absolute CHAMPION!!!!

My Diamonds name is Lady and I plan on getting a male Stimmie soon and naming him Sir Hiss-A-Lot (Hiss for short!)


----------



## serenaphoenix (Aug 13, 2007)

I have two MD's - Diego after the sabre tooth tiger in ice age - and Xana - after some little african girl my boyfriend went to preschool with and he thought had a cool name.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 13, 2007)

mr_rotor said:


> hey i was thinking what every one calls there snakes . post what your snakes names are .. or any reptile ? mines going to be savanna ..  guess why?


 

thier was a indian lezbian at my skool called savanna, and b4 any one ask was she hot,, she not, lolmy big diamonds name is missy and my lil diamonds name is jewlz and my coastals name is rocky


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 16, 2007)

diamond was jack after drinking jd one night but is jackie 
my sons coastal is striker and my coastal is storm


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 16, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> thier was a indian lezbian at my skool called savanna,



thats great to no haha . yuk ..


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## bump73 (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay...
2 eastern Blue tongues called God and Buddah....

2 Murray River Turtles called Tur and Tel

And a Lorikeet called Kermit the Bird


----------



## natho (Aug 16, 2007)

1st was called Eddie, new fella is called Murphy


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 16, 2007)

i had a murray darling called murray LOL,was funny when i found out it was really a girl
snake,but sad when she had to be euthanased cause of a malignant tumor 
i miss her


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 16, 2007)

As most of you guys already know , pretzel is my bredls name


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL pretzl is a pimpin name for a snake


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Loki - Bredli
Chubby and Bug - beardys

beardys i'm waiting fro will be Kaida and maybe Snapdragon,....not sure on teh Snapdragon one yet,....


----------



## dentech (Aug 17, 2007)

my childrens is called cellia,


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 17, 2007)

Opals
Das
Krypton
Lotas
Texas


----------



## Lozza (Aug 17, 2007)

BHPs -Nagini & Riddle
Bredlis -Scarlett & Russell
Waters - Snakington & Shibu
MD - Cleo
Blonde spotted -Bellatrix
Proserpine -Stitch (& when I get his girlfriend -Lilo)

ackies: Joanna, Rusty, Charlie
Beardies: havent named them yet
Knob tails: Digger, Rex, Bilbo & one I havent named yet
the rest of my gex are nameless

when I get my jungles this season they will be Calypso & Rafiki


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a spotted named Fry , I named him after phillip j fry on futaurama.


----------



## cris (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a male yellow spotted monitor called itchy, from the simpsons


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 17, 2007)

Medusa (female) Cape York Coastal
Thorn (male) Cape york Coastal
Mizery (Female) BHP
Earies(Male)BHP


----------



## snake girl (Aug 19, 2007)

I dont have a reptile yet but i soon will and if its a snake i'll call him: Pretzal 
Her: Pandora


----------



## Python Gal (Aug 19, 2007)

Its fun picking names!!!
My python Females: Bella, Monte, Dakota, Indye, Scarlett
My python males: Jeht, Spitfire, Se7en, Boston.
My other pythons that are unsexed are unnamed (for now)


----------

